

Build a RESTful API with Martini - bsg75
http://0value.com/build-a-restful-API-with-Martini

======
codegangsta
Author of Martini here. It's very cool to see community members explain
concepts better than I can! I'm very excited to see where the golang community
can take this over time.

~~~
Keyframe
Interesting! I just had a quick look at the video and was looking at request
params. Does martini support optional params? For example:

    
    
      m.Get("/something/:optional?"...
    

Something like Laravel's request parameters:
[http://laravel.com/docs/routing#route-
parameters](http://laravel.com/docs/routing#route-parameters)

or even route filters. Those would be suitable for that Auth demo, it looks
like a filter, but would also be nice to have a group for routes and filter
over those.

~~~
codegangsta
We just merged in a glob like feature for routes so you can accomplish things
like route filtering or virtual servers. Eg m.Get("/hello/ __" , ...)

------
danpalmer
Really nice. Some of the stuff happening in Go for web services is awesome.

However I would like to see someone develop a library for doing RESTful APIs
that does some of the repetitiveness in implementing REST properly for you.

~~~
BitMastro
What about this [https://github.com/emicklei/go-
restful](https://github.com/emicklei/go-restful) ?

------
yelnatz
Wow, the simplicity of it is what amazes me.

Hopefully it matures more!

(Use cases with db, auth (oauth2), caching, frontend integration, would be
nice :3)

~~~
nobleach
I did a quick example with a DB. This is before they added the render
middleware, so I used the native JSON marshaling to get a struct to output
JSON.

[https://github.com/nobleach/go-geocoder](https://github.com/nobleach/go-
geocoder)

------
Xelom
Great explanation. I really want to see an example with map to a real database
from you too!

